

Ask HN: What is the best HTML5 charting library? - kortina

I'm looking for something that looks good crossbrowser, as well as on iPhone/iPad, Android, and is fairly easy to use.
======
agbegin
<http://zingchart.com> renders in HTML5 Canvas and/or SVG, so it will render
on older Androids that don't have SVG support. Also VML for auto fallback to
IE6 w/out need for ExCanvas.

transparency: I'm on the team. abegin[at]zingchart.com ^Andrew

------
tmlee
this may be something you could use, <http://www.highcharts.com/> I like it,
it's cross browser compatible!

~~~
kortina
Cool, I'll check it out. Thanks for the Rx. Is it pretty quick to work with
for you?

~~~
tmlee
yup documentation is nice.. with clean javascript wrapper and highly
customizable

------
karterk
Go for Google charts, it's really awesome.

<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/>

~~~
kortina
I always felt there were lots of gymnastics required to get data into a
suitable format for Google charts (filling zeroes in time series, tough to
work with multiple series, etc)

------
lemma
There's also <http://www.rgraph.net/>

